# Squash problem.



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm having some issues with my squash maturing pre-maturally.I planted the plants mid Feb.and they seemed to take off great and look good but,they're finishing up really small and I can't get a harvest out of these.Any clues?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Similar problem I have every year. Ours also rot on the ends... I'd like to know what others think too...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

swifty, this is usually caused by a calcium deficiency. same as tomatoes. Add either agricultural lime or Epsom salts. Google it to learn more ("squash calcium deficiency")...

Refdkiilr, patience is a virtue, give them some time. Mine are about 2" long & will need another 7 - 10 days. Don't be in such a hurry, the weather is kind of screwy this year. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Other than soils as mentioned by W_R_, a possible culprit might be cool night temps. I generally don't get real good production from either yellow or 
Zucchini until those night temps get consistently out of the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Another reason this happens sometimes is due to poor pollination. Here is one link I found on it.

http://www.pollinator.com/squash.htm

Some people hand pollinate to get better results, but that is too much work I think. I do as much as possible to attract bees and other types of pollinators in my garden. I plant a bunch of fennel in the Fall/Winter. I only harvest part of it. The fennel will bolt to flower and seed, up to 5 or 6 feet tall with a huge spread of little yellow flowers that the bees and other pollinators love. My fennel is bolting right now. I should start having a big increase in pollinators in my garden in the next week or so. My cucumbers and squash will be in good company.

Tate

Tate


----------



## Kenai King (Nov 3, 2008)

I had the same problems years ago. I happened to be out at Froberg Farms and ran into Mr. Froberg. I explained the problem to him and he said that it was a pollination problem and that he doubted that I had enough bees. He suggested that early in the morning - while the blooms are open - that I pull a male bloom, strip the petals off, and pollinate each open female bloom. He told me that if the female bloom isn't pollinated within ~72 hours of when it opens the plant won't set its fruit. I did what he suggested and had more zuchinni than 4 families could eat. The following year we bought a beehive and had the best garden we ever had. Bees are the answer.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I believe Redkilr, said his plants were "really small"... Pollination has nothing to do with lack of growth or lack of blooms.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Squash*

I've had a garden with squash in it since I was a KID.Had your problem last year.First and hopefully last.This year there produceing like crazy.Same garden plot I just wish I knew....CVA34


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we had the same prob last year... no bees-lack of pollination


----------



## tunabill (Jul 15, 2007)

sprinkle epson salt around plant roots a couple of table spoons for each plant water in . thank me later


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Don't kill bees in your garden including red wasps. Honey bees are in short supply & red swasps are everywhere (but for some reason I rarely see them on flowers). If they make nests just spray their nests with water hose & they'll move somewhere. 

This year I only planted 2 squash plants to save room. One is more mature and have been producing male flowers. Then by the time the first female flower opens up, just this morning, all of my males flowers are dropped off & crumbled. Next time I will try to save a few in my fridge & use a Q tip to hand-pollinate. Last year I ate plenty of male squash flowers & even gave a bunch to my folks. Female flowers have fruits at their bases, don't eat them unless you have too many fruits & don't want more.

Here are a few pix if you're not familiar.

Now if your fruits fully matured but too small, that maybe a different problem & maybe nutrients related. You may want to try some advice given in this thread.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*squash*



Kenai King said:


> I had the same problems years ago. I happened to be out at Froberg Farms and ran into Mr. Froberg. I explained the problem to him and he said that it was a pollination problem and that he doubted that I had enough bees. He suggested that early in the morning - while the blooms are open - that I pull a male bloom, strip the petals off, and pollinate each open female bloom. He told me that if the female bloom isn't pollinated within ~72 hours of when it opens the plant won't set its fruit. I did what he suggested and had more zuchinni than 4 families could eat. The following year we bought a beehive and had the best garden we ever had. Bees are the answer.


How do you tell a male bloom from a female? What to look for? No jokes please....
Thx


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> How do you tell a male bloom from a female? What to look for? No jokes please....
> Thx


Look at the pix I posted and you can tell the middle of female & male flowers are different. The pistol (male's) contains what looks like a single pollen, while the stamen (female's) - several round yellow pollens in the middle, only accepts pollen from another flower of compatible type. Another tail tale sign is male flowers have thin stem at the base while female's has small fruit that would get bigger & bigger over time. If no pollen is transferred it would turn yellow & dropped dead.

That's why Bee's are so important. Use Q tip to hand-pollinate anyway even if you saw bees flying around. Save some male flowers (a lot more abundant than females) in your fridge in case none are on your plant when a female opens up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> How do you tell a male bloom from a female? What to look for? No jokes please....
> Thx


come by my house after work Jerry - I'll show you on my squash plants.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the tips and info.


----------

